# LOW ice fishing?



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys and gals i was just wondering how has the fishing been up on LOW lately? How much ice is up there and are people driving out on the ice. Thanks for any info. :thumb:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

The roads go out 8-10 miles, pushing into 32-35 foot of water. Sandwich sauger with occasional walleyes. Heard the roads are rough after the melt and re-freeze this weekend.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Thinking about heading up there this weekend just trying to decide if i want to go there or mille lacs.


----------



## Frank k (Feb 6, 2013)

Any new reports close to Feb 2, 2013? Might head up soon


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

It's been a slow year guys.

I've been out every weekend short of 2 since new years, I'd call it slow and tapering off to very slow lol!

I'm heading back out there for the weekend of march 1st, staying for a couple nights out on the ice fishing with some old friends.

I hope it picks up going into march but it really has been a much slower year than what is normal for LOW.

Lake travel is tough now, lots of snow. There are many good roads to choose from though including springsteel on the west side, bablers up the middle of the lake, long point, zipple, cyrus has a nice road this year and and the usual from adrians reaching far north of pine island. (those are the better known ice roads, there are others I have forgotten)

Good luck out there!


----------



## austin34 (May 6, 2013)

The length of rod for ice fish mainly depends upon condition and fish.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey fellas! It's a new year and i have heard people are out on 4 mile already. Anyone been out yet? How is the ice. I can only hope the ice is building nicely with all this cold weather were having! I'm hoping to be able to drive out there with the truck and ice castle by xmas? any reports would be appreciated! Thanks and happy holidays!


----------

